# does tea make your ibs flare up?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

i find that drinking tea typically gives me tummy aches. on this board,ive noticed many people saying that peppermint tea is great. am i the only one with a sensitive stomach for tea?


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi asian_girlAbout tea:I avoid tea with caffeine, and I know that even some herbal teas have caffeine.STASH brand tea makes a nice green tea that is decaf. I have always liked green tea, so this is my current favourite.I also like the decaf licorice spice tea that they make. I think that the licorice root in this may help my GERD.I also like some of the fruit teas made by CELESTIAL SEASONINGS, but I have to avoid the more acidic ones like Lemon Zinger which used to be a favourite.I have heard that peppermint tea helps soothe the tummy, in fact there is a tea flavour marketed under the name of "tummy tamer" or "tummy soother". I think that it might be one of the teas made by CELESTIAL SEASONINGS. However, I have also read that peppermint can irritate the stomach.Ginger tea is also supposed to be good for the stomach, and I haven't seen anything that says it can cause a problem. I think that LIPTON'S makes a ginger tea and I'm thinking of checking it out.I have IBS D with GERD, so my reactions may not be the same as yours.Hope this is of some help.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

peppermint tea bothers me too. its an antispasmodic so it does affect the gut and the stomach too. it helps most poeple, but it really just screws my stomach up. i have a hard time with other herbal teas too. on whole tolerate black and green much better. i have no idea why this is. sometimes i think its all that water. my weird system can't handle anythign pure and good! only half kidding.


----------



## amandelis (Sep 23, 2003)

I find that black tea (earl grey and orange pekoe are my favourites) can soothe my stomach and I drink it first thing in the morning so as not to upset my stomach too much. Of course, chamomile is traditional diarrhea treatment. It also tastes really mild.. you guys might want to give it a try. Just don't put milk in it! I made that mistake once...


----------



## finefingers (Oct 1, 2003)

Most teas bother me as well. Due mostly to a citrus allergy. But I do drink camomile. Cinnamon flavored black tea is my new favorite. Cinnamon is supposed to be good for digestion. I can only drink tea midday or early morning before eating. Nothing after dinner or I'm up all night. Another tip. weaker tea is easier on your stomachTrue d sufferer.


----------



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

I am an AVID tea drinker as a decendant of british parents. Decaf is easy on me, but full strength with caffeine is deadly. Also, iced tea, such as the kinds you find in stores pre-made can be a real bummer on my gut. I would avoid those if I were you. They may seem watered down, but the tannic acid in tea is very high when put into an iced tea form with dietary sweetners. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mason_M (Nov 25, 2001)

Peppermint tea really helps me, but it can aggravate heartburn and GERD in some people. Have you tried fennel tea? Avoid caffeine, but try some of the ones mentioned above and you might find something you can drink and enjoy.I was never a tea drinker except for iced tea, but am trying anything that will ease the problems. The peppermint works for me.


----------

